# Wie lange Forellen in den Backofen?



## Klaus1983 (13. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 haben Heute aus unserem Gefrierschrank Forellen geholt und machen diese jetzt im Backofen, wie lange müssen die denn drin bleiben? Dachte so bei 190°C 30-40min ist das ok oder länger. Ach ja sie sind in Alufolie eingewickelt!

 Gruß
 Klaus


----------



## Reisender (13. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange Forellen in den Backofen?*

Reicht, und ich hoffe du hast auch einwenig salz, pfeffer, zwiebeln, speck, dill mit in das paket gelegt??? aber der ofen sollte schon vorgeheitzt sein und die forellen nicht zu groß. Guten Hunger


----------



## Gator01 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange Forellen in den Backofen?*

max 25 min. bei 180 °C sollten reichen.


----------



## bernd noack (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange Forellen in den Backofen?*







@Gator01 hat recht garzeiten fuer fisch sind aeusserst gering 1 portionsfisch um die 20 minuten-gebraten oder gedaempft---in siedenden wasser garziehen etwa 15 minuten-tip fuers garsein-brust-oder rueckenflosse laesst sich leicht herausziehen-auch die gabelprobe-muss leicht durch das fischfleisch ins graetenrueckgrad gleiten-zeigt die garheit---noch ein link : http://www.nachttopf.de/zeiten.htm daraus : *1 Stück Fisch 10- 25 Minuten ( z.B. 1 ganze Forelle) --- Alles Mittelhitze, bitte nach Herdart variieren !----#t guten appetit *

*#6*


----------



## Jetblack (15. November 2004)

*AW: Wie lange Forellen in den Backofen?*

naja, wenn die Fische in Folie eingepackt sind, ist das nicht so leicht, den Gaberltest zu machen.

Ich mach das so: Folie richtig fest verschliessen (luftdicht falzen) - wenn das Päckchen dann wegen des Dampfdrucks "dicke Backen" macht, ist der Fisch durch. Klappt auch auf dem Lagerfeuer oder Grill.


----------

